# What do you use to stop rugs rubbing shoulders?



## BYR (13 October 2011)

Now winter is upon us and we are wearing winter rugs again, what do you find is best to use to stop the heavier rugs rubbing the shoulders?  

I have seen the snuggy bibs at hoys and wondered if they actually work, or if anyone has any other options?


----------



## Amymay (13 October 2011)

I've always used Bossy Bibs.

They're brilliant.

http://www.bossysbibs.com/


----------



## stencilface (13 October 2011)

Haven't had proper shoulder rubs for years since all the good rugs came out - one of ours almost wears a rambo 24/7 in the winter as although he has flatter hair on his shoulders, its doens't go bald like it did in the good old days


----------



## Kenzo (13 October 2011)

I've heard that lining rugs with silk can help, not done it myself but then I've never had any shoulder rubs thankfully, I think horses that are clipped out in the shoulder area should wear a bib or at least have the rug lined however.


----------



## thatsmygirl (13 October 2011)

Decent fitting rugs!!!!
I have never had rub marks but only use horseware rugs which are the only ones that actually fit my horse


----------



## Ashgrove (13 October 2011)

^^ That, if my horse had shoulder rubs I would change the style/make of rugs I used.


----------



## Amymay (13 October 2011)

Ashgrove said:



			^^ That, if my horse had shoulder rubs I would change the style/make of rugs I used.
		
Click to expand...

It's not always the case that a shoulder rub is caused by a badly fitting rug.


----------



## flying solo (13 October 2011)

How do you get rug rubs, if not through ill fitting rugs? Last time I had rug rubs was 12 years ago with new zealand rugs! Then I found rambo rugs thank god!!


----------



## welshies (13 October 2011)

Decent fitting rugs are that easy to find! Horseware rugs are no good for cobs as the chests are too norrow but great for TBs.  i have a welsh cob with a huge chest and find weatherbeeta the best fit, they come up pretty big on the chest, also used bossy bibs and find them the best bib available, not seen any others the same sort of material, it's the same sort of material as the shoulder lining of the rug.


----------



## Amymay (13 October 2011)

flying solo said:



			How do you get rug rubs, if not through ill fitting rugs? Last time I had rug rubs was 12 years ago with new zealand rugs! Then I found rambo rugs thank god!!
		
Click to expand...

Because it is the action of the shoulder moving across the material within the rug that causes the rub - i.e friction.

It doesn't matter how well the rug fits, physics determines that the shoulder will move against the object that it across it.  

Both my TB's were in very well fitted rugs, however shoulder vests were needed to stop hair being rubbed out.

It's not rocket science really..........................


----------



## flying solo (13 October 2011)

My cob and shetland both wear nothing but horseware as they're a great fit and never had rubs yet....?


----------



## Amymay (13 October 2011)

flying solo said:



			My cob and shetland both wear nothing but horseware as they're a great fit and never had rubs yet....?
		
Click to expand...


Well that's great - and certainly not all horses get rubs.


----------



## lochpearl (13 October 2011)

I have been very lucky with my current horses as they have never had rubs but I have used Bossy bibs in the past - can't fault them!!


----------



## BYR (13 October 2011)

Thanks all I see bossy bibs will be at YHL so shall have a good look at them there. 

His rug does fit well, but as he is out 24/7 , has a trace clip, and very fine hair, I find that he tends to get a small rubbed area at the front of his shoulder. This is presumably from the rubbing of his rug as he moves around the field from day to day. Reading up on the bossy bibs website it seems they are made from shiney slippery material , presumably this reduced the friction and therefore the rub ?


----------



## Amymay (13 October 2011)

are made from shiney slippery material , presumably this reduced the friction and therefore the rub ?
		
Click to expand...

Indeed.


----------



## thatsmygirl (13 October 2011)

What are people calling well fitted though on the shoulders, chest area? I think it's a case off finding the rug that works best for your horse cause iv never had shoulder rubs apart from when I used weatherbeater and masta rugs so I swapped to horseware and they cleared up and put it down to fit,  to tight when they move which courses the rubs. And that's in breeds from tb, cobs, wb, exmoors etc.


----------



## Kenzo (13 October 2011)

There are so many different shapes of horses and ponies, I doubt very much its possible to get a perfecting fitting rug for every equine in the country, where some may fit better over the withers, you may have to compensate a little around the shoulder area or vive verca, also some horses like amymay says, will have more movement through the shoulder due to how they move and how mobile they tend to be in the field as well has having more sensitive skin etc.


----------



## Pat10 (13 October 2011)

amymay said:



			I've always used Bossy Bibs.

They're brilliant.

http://www.bossysbibs.com/

Click to expand...

^^agree^^

Also, use coat conditioner every now and then.


----------



## PitPony (13 October 2011)

I have used a variety of rugs andthey are all different in style and fit. I like weatherbeetas on my tb mare...but do have other rugs that have to be used too...I use bossy bibs as after a few months in rugs pretty constantly over winter she will get rubbed no matter what. She has quite prominent deep shoulders.
It really depends on your horse shape to what rugs are best...I have tried many over 20+ years!! Also I have had some adjusted to accommodate my mare and had silk lining put in the shoulder/chest area to help as well, which it did but I still think bibs are better.


----------



## Splish & Masons mum (13 October 2011)

My horse has Fal rugs that fit brilliantly, however during the snow last year he was out in the field for about 6 days without being brought in (our lane was like an ice rink) and although I checked underneath the rug every day I didn't actually take it off, and for the first time ever this caused rubs on both shoulders.
I bought him a bossy bib after recommendations on here and it worked brilliantly.
I hope I wont have to use it this year, as before the snow, when I was taking the same rug off for a couple of hours a day when he was being ridden the problem didn't seem to occur, it was only when they were on for a while that it happened.


----------



## Piglet (13 October 2011)

I don't use anything anymore, I used to use Lycra bibs, found horse got really itchy so now every week, I wash the front of the rug including the chest straps area with warm water and a sponge.  Have felt the front of the rug before cleaning and it is so sticky and greasy, no wonder the rug rubs.


----------



## Boulty (13 October 2011)

My boy has a variety of rugs of different makes / shapes and weights and has manged to get bald patches rubbed by nearly all of them at some stage, I think that sweat /grease buildup seems to contribute to it with him as all but his emergency spare turnout rug are a good fit across his chest (he also seems to get rubbed less when clipped as opposed to when hairy... strange but true). I've found using a quilted bib (think it might be a weatherbeeta or rambo one, can't remember as had it several years now) and washing it every 3/4 weeks or when it seems greasy and horrible seems to work best. I've also got one of the silk style bibs as a spare for when other one's in wash but don't like this as much as it tend to slip round and I don't like threading the straps through the little loops as they never seem to line up properly. Think my boy's just a bit of a greasy horse in general; his reins get disgusting, yet to come across another horse whose reins get so covered in gunk as his (and this can be after 1 ride!)


----------

